# Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695 now with Pictures



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

> Just like the title says, I'm looking for the best way to cover the shelves of my brand new Martins R695.
> 
> Any ideas, I was thinking about those sticky tiles but I want to know if anyone else uses them before I try to put them in my cage.


Alright here's what ended up doing:
This is an extra car pad.









This is the biggest shelf









The grips fit in between the bars so it doesn't slide.









I had to cut some down but it wasn't difficult.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*

Would fleece be an option  ? I hear that works well even over wire-thatched flooring ?


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*

I use stick on tile for my cage, and it seems to work well. ^-^ Easy to wipe down, and it doesn't hold smell.
Although I only use it in the pan, not on the shelves...so I dunno how well it works for that. o.o;


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*

I use the sticky tiles and I love 'em. They were cheap and easy to cut to size. They stay in place, no problem, and wiping them down is a cinch.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*

Kathleen: I had issues cutting mine, but I think that's just me. xD
I couldn't cut them straight, so I used a papercutter...;


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*

I just measured them, marked them and cut them with scissors. I had a few issues but I bought extra tiles just for that purpose... haha.

I feel like the main selling point on tile verses something like fleece is the fact that tiles don't absorb the smell. My boys' cage never has any scent whatsoever (they are litter trained though). I had a pillow case in there once but it _did_ make it smell so I took it out.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*

Yeah, tile + being litter trained just makes things SO much easier. =D


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*

Alright my solution! 

I bought those plastic car mats, for under the pedals and cut them to size, it was cheap and they're all plastic, easy to clean and take out. I also Got a bit of fleece fabric for the ramps, (Alby has a bit of an issue otherwise) and everything is attached with this nifty double sided Velcro, so everything is nice nice. I wanted to try the tiles but couldn't find them in the store at all...


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*

I've heard of those being used before (I think) and it sounds like you're set! *thumbs up*


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*



Kathleen said:


> I've heard of those being used before (I think) and it sounds like you're set! *thumbs up*


I would have to agree... awesome work!


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*



Kathleen said:


> I've heard of those being used before (I think) and it sounds like you're set! *thumbs up*


 Today I did my spot cleaning and it was soo simple. They doors are so big. I could cry for joy ;D


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*

You should take pictures. I always like seeing others' innovations.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*

The only bad thing about that plastic stuff...
when they pee on it, it tends to run to the other side and make it all gross. =/ But maybe you won't have that problem. ^-^ All rats are different, after all.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*



SweetLittleDelilah said:


> The only bad thing about that plastic stuff...
> when they pee on it, it tends to run to the other side and make it all gross. =/ But maybe you won't have that problem. ^-^ All rats are different, after all.


Well, the boys are pretty much litter trained any ways, but the one spot where Alby peed on the second level, it just stayed in a little puddle and I wiped it up, easy peasy. :wink: 

do you mean the urine gets under the mat or it sort of spreads out?

I put some milk on the shelf mat so you could see it better, it just stays in a little puddle.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

yay Camara shotss


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

It looks really good. It matches and looks like it could have easily come as part of the cage.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Are your rats chewers? If they are let us know how well it works for them in the long run? I wouldn't mind using that if they don't find it tasty, but I have a whole crew of rats that eat anything!


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*




Hallie-Mae said:


> Would fleece be an option  ? I hear that works well even over wire-thatched flooring ?


Yup... I have the same cage, and I use fleece, and love it. Clean up can't be easier when all I have to do is pull out the fleece, replace it with another set, and when I get a full load throw it in the washing machine with some vinegar and the job's half done.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> It looks really good. It matches and looks like it could have easily come as part of the cage.


 Thank you, My mother came to take a look at the new cage and she was asking why I complained about the levels in the first place, then I lifted the mat, lol. She did think it was part of the cage.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> Are your rats chewers? If they are let us know how well it works for them in the long run? I wouldn't mind using that if they don't find it tasty, but I have a whole crew of rats that eat anything!


 Albert isn't really a chewer but Pilot is, So far the only thing that has taken damage has been the fleece on the ramps.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas to cover shelves of a R695*



Schmea said:


> Hallie-Mae said:
> 
> 
> > Would fleece be an option  ? I hear that works well even over wire-thatched flooring ?
> ...


 ah, the wonders of Rat laundry. It's like a pre courser to small children who wet the bed.


----------



## justmudtrout (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a wire-floored cage at the moment and I bought rubber stair covering (can be purchased in bulk, cut off the desired amount like fabric) which was quite inexpensive, and the rubber is lightweight too. I covered it with fleece however. I have a couple fleece sets that I just rotate and wash with out with the laundry as opposed to having a bare floor where pee can stand in puddles. Puppy training pads and/or small animal cage liners are great under the fleece for extra absorbency in those frequented spots.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

justmudtrout said:


> I have a wire-floored cage at the moment and I bought rubber stair covering (can be purchased in bulk, cut off the desired amount like fabric) which was quite inexpensive, and the rubber is lightweight too. I covered it with fleece however. I have a couple fleece sets that I just rotate and wash with out with the laundry as opposed to having a bare floor where pee can stand in puddles. Puppy training pads and/or small animal cage liners are great under the fleece for extra absorbency in those frequented spots.


 those puppy trainijng pads seem like a hot idea


----------

